# For my friends



## Bryan G.

Sharing what I've been working on for the past 5 months. These are exclusive pics of most up to date shots. Inside a week it should be 100% finished ... shhh





Almost done face of building




Front door (Door handle not on yet in this pic)



















unfinished PDR


----------



## Crothcipt

wow nice hope opening goes well. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bryan G.

KITCHEN:



























































Anyone need a freezer? Don't know what to put in here

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Crothcipt

wow nothing prettier than a untouched unused kitchen, well maybe some knives I could think of.


----------



## apicius9

Looks nice, I hope you will have a great start with this. Just wondering, what is that in pic # 5? And no door nobs but already fruit in the pantry? 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Looks nice & functional. Are those fryers or pasta cookers?


----------



## Bryan G.

Fryers ... more than we need for dinner ... it is with lunch in mind ... which I am going to do everything in my power to keep from ever happening by killing (kicking ass in a good way that is!) DINNER! Dinner only yes! Lunch only yes! Lunch and dinner, two different crews, two menus, no time to reflect, not my thing!

Stefan ... #5 are wine lockers. And the no door pic was from days ago. We have tile up on the cylinder on the front now and the door is finished.

For the concept it is streamlined extremely well. The only thing more excited about the place is the people we have hired. Very strong staff front and back with a good mix of vets and young mold-able people. Gonna be the talk of Tampa. Anyone in the area that wants to check it out let me know. We are not uptight and stuffy, not over the top with menu, not trying to please everyone by doing "everything" ... just please them by EXECUTING everything. Environment/people, food, and overall feeling.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## SpikeC

Looks really nice! Best of luck!


----------



## ThEoRy

Wow man awesome! Great kitchen. Lots of seating too! Best of luck Bryan!


----------



## pumbaa

Nice place. The only time I have ever seen equipment that new is when we went into a brand new building in culinary school. Only thing is why buy dessert sauces? They are so easy to make.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Awesome, looks like a great setup. What is between the prep stove and the ice machine, under the hanging pots?

As for the freezer...ice cream? Stash bins of ice if your ice machine starts sucking wind in the middle of July? If you get whole animals you can freeze parts and use them as you need, especially smaller parts you might want to save up to have enough of to run a special with. We save all of our scraps from butchering steaks, ducks, etc; freeze em, then when we have enough grind them up and making sausages or burgers with them. Every time you break down a salmon, scrape the extra meat off the spine, freeze it, save it until you have enough to make salmon cakes. Even if you just use it for staff meal it won't cost you anything.


----------



## mhenry

Beautiful place Bryan


----------



## add

Doesn't look like Chef Ramsey will be paying you a visit... 

... at least not in the immediate future. 




Best wishes on the venture!


----------



## Peco

What can I say ... awesome! Best of luck.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Looks great Bryan - Get some pix on opening weekend and show us the craziness


----------



## Eamon Burke

Great idea to keep a stash of gobs and gobs of ice. It'll be there if/when you need it, and it'll keep the bill down--keeping a giant empty box cold ain't free!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Beautiful Brian! Great looking spaces! I wouldn't know my head from my a$$ in there, but it does look efficient.


----------



## Andrew H

BurkeCutlery said:


> Great idea to keep a stash of gobs and gobs of ice. It'll be there if/when you need it, and it'll keep the bill down--keeping a giant empty box cold ain't free!



Will it?

Looks like a great place, Bryan. Is it another branch of the same restaurant or an entirely new one?


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

I wish I was in Tampa!


----------



## The Edge

The place looks awesome!! Best wishes for the start up, and if I ever get to Florida, I'll be sure to look you up.


----------



## Bryan G.

This is our second location. Our original store has been open for 5 years.

I have already been Looking for ice bags. We are going to have crushed ice as well for bar, regular ice and by dessert/prep area in back we have a smaller ice machine that makes custom block ice cubes for rocks drinks. So yea you guys are right on that one.

And yea I actually have been stock piling spanalis in the freezer at the other location I will probably bring over here and use.

That is a steam kettle on back line between small range and ice machine. 

As for the dessert sauces, yes it would make more sense to make them. We do house made donuts we are famous for, that get those sauces. Our original location is very small in comparison and space is tight, and we do lunch and dinner there, making prep a tight thing there. I helped open this concept and took a break for two years. I came back about 5 months ago to help restructure original and get ready for this one. It is very possible now that we have the space and ability to consistently produce more that we do some things in house I would rather do in house, not that the is a whole lot we don't do.

With all that freezer space I see some house made icecream or gelato in the freezer, although a friend of mine does some pretty sick gelato not too far from me, probably far better than I could make.

Thanks for the kind words guys. Anyone in the area is more than welcome to get a sleek peak and check things out before we open some time next week.

Kind regards


----------



## The Edge

Probably be a couple years before I can make it to your place, but I'd be interested in a menu when you are able. I'm truly excited for you in this venture, and if I were close, I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## BraisedorStewed

Next time I'm in Tampa I will come check you out. Looks awesome and best of luck.


----------



## Bryan G.

Menu is pretty straight forward American Contemporary. Top quality steaks, fish and food Americans love taken up a notch. They have one online, though it's a bit out of date. It was last updated before I came back .... I have got some of my changes on there. Grilleonesixteen.com At the new store I'll do some nicer specials as the clientele is there and the kitchen staff is further advanced to consistently pull things off. The staff at the original I am extremely proud of on their progress and the new Chef is great. As for my store, I feel extremely excited about the people we have. Good food is only made better by good people. Environment is EVERYTHING. If people don't feel good around you, they won't around your food. Keep an eye on our Facebook page, I'll post pictures up there when we get rolling.

Kindest regards to all

PS... Ramsey won't ever need to pay the kitchen a visit as long as I'm there. I'll take pics a year from now. Here are some of the other kitchen after 3 years right before I left for a couple years before coming back so those who haven't seen it have an idea (prep,Lunch,dinner) ... and now it's even tighter do to menu changes and different equipment ... owner is working on that with me as well, we've made great changes to that one since I've returned. I have fantastic owners and management.


----------



## Bryan G.

Via crappy camera phone before I got this nice new DSLR I took the new restaurant pics with
______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## pumbaa

Nice,and seeing those pics makes sense of why you bought the sauces.


----------



## Bryan G.

Yea small space. Only stove on line, open for lunch at 11am so prep window is limited as line is out of use during lunch, goes straight to dinner. I'd rather sacrifice dessert sauce than other things done in house. If all goes as I envision we'll do so well in South Tampa we can nix lunch down there all together and we can use the kitchen to produce even nicer items for BOTH kitchens.

Thanks for looking

I'll try and get some more pics and shots of food up. Outside is 100% done now believe.


----------



## Dave Martell

Sure doesn't look like the kitchens I used to see when I was out on the road sharpening. You're missing a lot slime and bits all over the place. 


Hey good luck to you with the new place Bryan! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bryan G.

Absolutely Dave. I know what will compliment the new kitchen just perfect


----------



## Duckfat

Looks like a very nice place Bryan. Dig the kitchen (less the microwaves) and the dining room design is very nice. The tables do look a bit close but it may just be the camera angle. Booth height should help keep the noise down but they won't be fun to clean. I'd probably find a different place for the Immersion blender before some one has the chance to drop it. 
Best of Luck with the new place!

Dave


----------



## Bryan G.

Microwaves don't/won't get much use. We use it for one thing and it's not cooking any food. Never going to finish any ones food in there, not even a extra well done steak. If anything I would of liked less fryers but for what we are doing with this concept it they will probably come in handy at one point. No one will drop the blender though I definitely asked to have it placed lower on the wall. The white pads on the booth are actually put on one by one and can come off if need be to clean. Actually easier then it looks. Tables are close, but not uncomfortably close. Thanks for the kind words. Gotta get you guys some more pictures

Kind regards


----------



## Eamon Burke

Having never used one at work, and never owned one at home, I have to say microwaves are great. I always wish I had one, to soften butter, re heat leftovers, heat water for emergency tea, un-staling bread, etc.


----------



## Bryan G.

BurkeCutlery said:


> Having never used one at work, and never owned one at home, I have to say microwaves are great. I always wish I had one, to soften butter, re heat leftovers, heat water for emergency tea, un-staling bread, etc.



Agreed. I've worked with Chefs that ban them, but personally, I think it's a bit pretentious and short sited. Technology should be used to our advantage and knowledge passed on to those using it to ensure "proper" use. I have also worked in kitchens where everything was chopped in the robo coupe which I think is ill advised as much should be done by hand, yet chopping garlic, shallots and such in large quantities, many times only to flavor a sauce to be strained out later is much more logically done in the robo. I see validity on both sides of the equation, but I try to deal with causes, and the cause of any ill advised choice always comes down to the individual and not a piece of equipment. When you build individuals around you with sound judgement you need not worry about abuse of anything, though it can be a tough task, certainly. Anyways, getting off subject ... thanks for sharing your input guys. I'm try and get some finished pics up today. Only the main PDR is not completely finished.

Kindest Regards

Bryan


----------



## Bryan G.




----------



## Bryan G.

I have some food pics up on my facebook page as well if you guys wanna check it out. Need to get some rest, think I may have set my own personal record for hours in a week. Hope you guys enjoyed the pics and thanks again for all of your kind words, it's greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Duckfat

Bryan G. said:


> I've worked with Chefs that ban them, but personally, I think it's a bit pretentious and short sited. Technology should be used to our advantage and knowledge passed on to those using it to ensure "proper" use.



Not sure I agree with "pretentious" but I can understand the sentiment. The issue I have with them is that they are way too easy to be turned into a crutch but as you noted surrounding your self with a solid staff is the key. Far easier said than done but I can respect any one with the sticktoitveness to follow through. In the vein of embracing technology IIR Ferran Adria used one to produce shortbread. 
Smart thinking to have the booth panals be removable.
Are those digital read outs on your hood?

Dave


----------



## Andrew H

Duckfat said:


> Not sure I agree with "pretentious" but I can understand the sentiment. The issue I have with them is that they are way too easy to be turned into a crutch but as you noted surrounding your self with a solid staff is the key. Far easier said than done but I can respect any one with the sticktoitveness to follow through. In the vein of embracing technology IIR Ferran Adria used one to produce shortbread.
> Smart thinking to have the booth panals be removable.
> Are those digital read outs on your hood?
> 
> Dave



I don't know about shortbread but I do know Albert Adria made making cake in the microwave popular again. I can't seem to find his recipe but here is one from a fun food blog: http://www.playingwithfireandwater.com/foodplay/2008/07/microwave-chocolate-cake.html

Bryan, the place looks great. When are you opening?


----------



## Duckfat

Indeed it was Sponge Cake I was thinking of that Ferran Adria made on "No Reservations" with Anthony Bourdain.

Dave


----------



## Bryan G.

Yes I figured that's what you were implying Dave, the pretentious point was not directed at you, more so some Chef's I've worked for in the past who were a bit so. I am very blessed to have the staff I have. I said when I started it would be the best staff I ever hired, and the best staff in Tampa. I think I have fulfilled that. And you are certainly right, anyone cooking in Tampa with passion will certainly tell you the pool here to choose from is not as large as up North and other cooking "meccas" ... I had guys take pay cuts to work with me and my core group is jelling better than I could of asked. Now time to make some money and return the favor to them. Hoods I'm not sure which photo you're looking at... perhaps timers? We do a tempura fried lobster tail that is really good and Calamari steaks in strips and few other things. Can't go over at all.

Andrew we are open now. We did soft opening this week and by this weekend we should have it blasted out across the Bay area here. I was tired and the walk-in and freezer a bit messy. We straightened it up today.

Can't thank you guys enough for all the kind comments.

Kind regards

Bryan


----------



## geezr

Bryan G. 
Thanks for sharing with pictures.
Congratulations and Best Wishes !


----------



## Bryan G.

Thank you friend


----------

